# Why are ENTP and INTJ so easily confused?



## ceembee

I'm not sure why, but on almost every variation of the Myers-Briggs test I've taken, I've either scored as ENTP or INTJ.

So what, you ask?
Well, I've never scored as INTP or ENTJ.

And, to be perfectly honest, both INTJ and ENTP descriptions fit me pretty well. :mellow:

I've also noticed that the two types seem to be more easily confused for one another than some other types.
For example, whether Dr. Gregory House is an ENTP or an INTJ is often brought up (though I believe he is CLEARLY an INTJ).
I have two other friends that are also stuck between ENTP and INTJ as well. 

So, what's the correlation here?
Is confusing the two types a matter of cognitive functions, or something else?


----------



## flash_fire

Well lets compare there functions.
INTJ:
Dominant: Introverted Intuition
Auxilliary: Extraverted Thinking
Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
Inferior: Extraverted Sensing

ENTP
Dominant: Extraverted Intuition
Auxiliary: Introverted Thinking
Tertiary: Extraverted Feeling
Inferior: Introverted Sensing

As you can see.. Their functions are a perfect flip.. Probably has something to do with shadow functions but I don't really understand them =/

But that is the best answer I can think of! Hope that helps!


----------



## Flailingbird

Well, I can't speak for everyone, but my boyfriend is an INTJ, and my best friend is an ENTP (albeit, I think she's close where P and J are concerned), and they do joke about being very similar (though that may just be because, as they put it, they're both "tall, thin, and vain"). In general, though, if I were to draw up a list, it would look something like this:

Similarities: both are prone to crazy scheming and not being afraid to speak up their opinions. Both drive conversations with ease, and both can be pretty argumentative (the INTJ slightly more so, though I don't know how much being raised with conventional gender norms has influenced this). They both can be reluctant to deal with others sometimes, though for different reasons: the ENTP because she gets very little "down time," the INTJ usually because he doesn't like interacting with others he doesn't know and like more than he has to. Both have a fairly wide range of interests, but seem to agree that they see specialized higher education having more merit than a generalized curriculum (just as an example). They both can give off predatory vibes (the ENTP is more verbal about this, whereas with the INTJ, it's all in the eyes). Both are generally pretty darn logical, and inclined to think they are right (you must provide hard evidence that they are wrong, which is a T thing anyway). Both change their minds about what they want to do after school with quite a bit of frequency (though the INTJ has more concrete plans and is mostly working on gathering the resources he needs to do what he wants). 

Differences: the ENTP may make a lot of plans, and not follow through with them- not because she is inconsistent, but moves on to other things too quickly (we have a multitude of collaborative story ideas, but almost nothing written out beyond notes and a couple of scenes here and there). The INTJ is quoted as saying "I'm doing it. Plans are for other people." When he says he will do something, he'll do it. The ENTP factors in that I may be running late for one reason or another, the INTJ will show up on my doorstep early (though I've known the ENTP longer, so I'm not sure how much that counts). The INTJ is more given to researching for his endeavors, whereas the ENTP keeps too busy to do much (she has work, school, and family problems to attend to). The ENTP is explosive with her anger, whereas the INTJ looks down on those who can't control themselves (throwing things is a definite no, marring very extreme circumstances). The ENTP is more set in her ways concerning how things are (for instance, if I were to get it into my head to try and convince her to stop eating meat- she is a freaking _meat enthusiast_- I could present things logically, and clearly, and chances are she still wouldn't. I don't know if I could with emotional appeals, either, though). The ENTP is more flighty (planning can be difficult, since she has been known to switch plans at the last minute for something better), and has mentioned a fear of commitment. The INTJ does what he says he will reliably, come hell or high water, and does not appear to have a fear of commitment. The INTJ is more prone to saying things that come across as asinine or harsh, whereas the ENTP uses tact more frequently. 

This is an interesting topic, I'll sleep on it and see what else I can come up with. Good luck!


----------



## Sybyll

Well, they're both intuitive percievers...

Anyway, you might want to look at descriptions of Ne and Ni, Ti and Te, and see which sounds more like you.

Also, this article might help in deciding: http://personalitycafe.com/articles/28997-explaining-ti-fi-types.html .


----------



## ceembee

flash_fire said:


> Well lets compare there functions.
> INTJ:
> Dominant: Introverted Intuition
> Auxilliary: Extraverted Thinking
> Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
> Inferior: Extraverted Sensing
> 
> ENTP
> Dominant: Extraverted Intuition
> Auxiliary: Introverted Thinking
> Tertiary: Extraverted Feeling
> Inferior: Introverted Sensing
> 
> As you can see.. Their functions are a perfect flip.. Probably has something to do with shadow functions but I don't really understand them =/
> 
> But that is the best answer I can think of! Hope that helps!


I was wondering if it had something to do with shadow functions.

My functions are usually Ne>Ti>Ni>Fi>Te>Fe>Se>Si, though.
I'd guess I'm an ENTP with some incredibly low-functioning tertiary and inferior functions, and maybe when I'm under a lot of stress, the Ne-Ti switches to Ni-Te...but still, idk.
Shadow functions are confuuuuuuuuusing! :frustrating:


----------



## vel

ceembee said:


> I was wondering if it had something to do with shadow functions.
> 
> My functions are usually Ne>Ti>Ni>Fi>Te>Fe>Se>Si, though.
> I'd guess I'm an ENTP with some incredibly low-functioning tertiary and inferior functions, and maybe when I'm under a lot of stress, the Ne-Ti switches to Ni-Te...but still, idk.
> Shadow functions are confuuuuuuuuusing! :frustrating:


If you look at your own ENTP functions you'll see that if you start using the bottom two functions more then it will make you act more like a judger personality. These two functions are Fe-Si so the other 'half' to your personality that you don't use often is a J-type personality. Only these functions correspond to xSFJ and not INTJ.

It happens to me sometimes too. I thought that I switch into ENFP or ENTP. But upon examining my behavior in more detail I actually start behaving more like xSTP and using Ti-Se over Ni-Fe. It only happens in short bursts though and it is draining.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Ugh! I am so on the wall about this.... I am forever stuck in ENTP/INTJ loop. Sometimes I can't really tell. I consider myself an Extraverted intuitive dominant ,but in all honesty I'm not that creative. In fact when I really started to research mbti functions I related to INTJ more than any other type. The only reason I think I'm ENTP is because I have become more outgoing recently since I have been trying to be more outgoing over the summer. But in all honesty I can relate Introverted intuition's need to shorten horizons in order to focus on particular goals ,especially during college. My friend is always trying to get me involved with the sports around my campus ,but I keep telling him I need to focus on getting my gpa up! I think my real problem is differing Introverted thinking from Extraverted thinking.


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Also I was fairly introverted during High school. I didn't go to any dances. No volunteering. No nada! However I was good at talking to strangers when I wanted to ,but even that took time.


----------



## tanstaafl28

Wait a sec, I'm not confused about anything...oh, wait. I think I'm confused about what you are confused about. 
:wink:


----------



## Moya

Probably because they both use intuition first, thinking second, feeling third, and sensing last.


----------



## Duongasaur

*Hello*

I am currently an IT student and in this year I have changed from ENTP to INTJ
This is the year I know what I wanna be. I want to develop apps for smart phones.
Software Dev.

@Let Down my personality test shows intuition first, is this common knowledge? I am mind blown.

Me and my girlfriend we were both ENTP.
We just wen't through a break up and I decided to do the test again.
Turns out, I am now INTJ

I am suprised to see that I'm not the only one. 
I really like @Flailingbird 's description of her friend and bf. Reminds me of me and my girlfriend.

Well for me. I love to read fantasy books. I have decorated my room with all my favourite things so I feel comfortable and entertained. I have even drawn pictures on the walls and hung up a sword, a gundam some posters and favourite food packaging.

My favourite activity is watching a movie with my girlfriend. I love how movies can portray a mood, not just an emotion, emotions are easy. But moods, I love how some movies have a kind of mood to it.

I am obsessed with staying in shape. I hate Iphones and I don't like to follow the crowd.


----------



## donkeybals

flash_fire said:


> Well lets compare there functions.
> INTJ:
> Dominant: Introverted Intuition
> Auxilliary: Extraverted Thinking
> Tertiary: Introverted Feeling
> Inferior: Extraverted Sensing
> 
> ENTP
> Dominant: Extraverted Intuition
> Auxiliary: Introverted Thinking
> Tertiary: Extraverted Feeling
> Inferior: Introverted Sensing
> 
> As you can see.. Their functions are a perfect flip.. Probably has something to do with shadow functions but I don't really understand them =/
> 
> But that is the best answer I can think of! Hope that helps!


Hmm. Interesting point there, if this was true you'd probably notice similarities with other types. Just to throw out a few:

istj
estp

infp
enfj

I don't know, I don't really see it. I don't see it really either with the intj, entp either, I think I'm just justifying ways why it should work since the op sounded convincing! XD


----------



## The Wanderering ______

I think its the functions because personally I knew I had intuition over sensing and thinking over feeling, but I wasn't sure what was introverted and what was extraverted. It wasn't until I started to pay more attention to my intuition that I started to realize that it was more extraverted and I actually do subconsiously share my ideas (if not with other people then myself).


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

because people type based off of stereotypes rather than cognitive functions


----------



## The Wanderering ______

Duongasaur said:


> I am currently an IT student and in this year I have changed from ENTP to INTJ
> This is the year I know what I wanna be. I want to develop apps for smart phones.
> Software Dev.
> 
> @_Let Down_ my personality test shows intuition first, is this common knowledge? I am mind blown.
> 
> Me and my girlfriend we were both ENTP.
> We just wen't through a break up and I decided to do the test again.
> Turns out, I am now INTJ
> 
> I am suprised to see that I'm not the only one.
> I really like @_Flailingbird_ 's description of her friend and bf. Reminds me of me and my girlfriend.
> 
> Well for me. I love to read fantasy books. I have decorated my room with all my favourite things so I feel comfortable and entertained. I have even drawn pictures on the walls and hung up a sword, a gundam some posters and favourite food packaging.
> 
> My favourite activity is watching a movie with my girlfriend. I love how movies can portray a mood, not just an emotion, emotions are easy. But moods, I love how some movies have a kind of mood to it.
> 
> I am obsessed with staying in shape. I hate Iphones and I don't like to follow the crowd.


Just curious, but what test did you take.


----------



## Duongasaur

_Can I ask you guys something? As an ENTP/INTJ.
I have these gut feelings, that are based on knowledge and intiution. Things my mind pieces together.
My mind tells me, the peice of information, but I can't prove it, I just know it.

So this is about my ex girlfriend of 5 days. I felt that the way she moved on so quickly was insulting.
I know where she was and what she had been doing, because my mind filled in the blanks and told me the answer.

I always served it as a bluiff. "I can tell when you're lying". I couldn't really, it was just my intuition.
I knew that from what I know, the situation that she presented me, was not possible or probable.
There was either a missing piece to the puzzle, or the pieces did not match all together.

I can give you an example later.
But first, is anyone else like this?_


----------



## emo1995

I've been thinking about it and that's true. INTJs and ENTPs really are VERY confused. When you first hear it, sounds very odd to confuse an EP with an IJ, but yeah it happens a lot and I don't know why.

In the subforum "Guess the Type", where people try to type famous people/fictional characters, there are MANY ENTP x INTJ arguments.












And this argument "They both use N/T/F/S." is not good, I think. For instance, there are no similarities between ISFJs and ESFPs. The confusion only happens between INTJs and ENTPs.

Maybe when the INTJ socializes and has to deal with people they naturally wear an ENTP mask? And when the ENTP has to be serious and get something done they wear an INTJ mask?


----------



## Golden Rose

Are they, really? Their cognitive processes are night and day.
Learning about cognitive functions and how they actually work fixes the issue rather quickly.


----------



## Pressed Flowers

You sound like you have some Fe and probably some SX in Enneagram. That means you're probably closer to being ENTP than you are to being INTJ.


----------



## emo1995

Well, I must say I'm pretty sure that, if people who know me in person knew MBTI, they would never type me as a J.

Or maybe there would be an INTP x INTJ discussion.


----------

